

What Every JavaScript Developer Should Know About Floating Points - remotesynth
http://flippinawesome.org/2014/02/17/what-every-javascript-developer-should-know-about-floating-points/

======
iends
The JavaScript community, especially the Node.js subset, takes gender neutral
pronouns very seriously. I really hope the community is able to look beyond
this egregious error on the authors part and instead focus on the rest of the
content.

~~~
chewxy
Author here. What did I do?

